# Froggy came a knockin



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I had ordered 2.5g of Swamp juice last week from Froggy's and they had offered to have someone that drives right by everyday to drop it off instead of paying for shipping. Last night I get a knock on my front door to find a guy with a Froggy's shirt holding a large jug. It turns out the Chris, one of the owners, lives just a few blocks down from me. We talked for awhile and I mentioned that everybody seems to really like the products, but shipping is what is killing everybody. While not being able to do anything about shipping costs, he did mention that they are one of the few that do not charge any handling. I meant to mention the interest in a sample pack of some of the more popular products to him, but forgot.

I had picked up a Chauvet 1250 last week and had been using Target juice to play with it until the Froggy's came in. After dumping the cheap stuff and refilling with swampjuice I took the fogger in the back yard and ran out what Target juice was left in the lines. Went back in the garage to see the difference. The Target juice would barely fill the garage with a thin haze. One full blast of the 1250 with swamp juice filled the entire garage with a heavy fog. One more gave about 3' of visibility. At this point I had to stop testing as I had forgotten about the smoke detector in the garage. 10 at night and all of the alarms going off in the house  Kids are all up and wife is not too happy. Oddly enough she did not seem to share the same level of excitement as I had. She took my fog machine power cord for the evening :googly:
I kept checking through the evening to see how long it would last. After an hour it had dissipated to ~%70, and after 2 it was still about %30. In fact I am going to need to look at either the regular Froggy's or the fast dissipating as the swamp juice lasts too long for the laser vortex effect. It completely saturates the air and I need to get that wispy/cloud look for the vortex to look right. But for the graveyard, this is perfect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, that Swamp Juice rocks. I did a before-after with Spirit juice and Froggy's in my both of my foggers (1250 and Lite F/X 1741) and couldn't believe the difference. My graveyard will be uber-foggy this year. Should have ordered the 2.5 gallon jug.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up the Froggy's Freezin Juice to try this year. I haven't tested it out yet but I expect it will be so much better than the cheapo stuff. With your test in mind, I may need to use it with longer delays and shorter bursts or I may be fogging the whole neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, Spooky1 did a good job of fogging the neighborhood a couple years ago when he tried to use up all the fog juice in one evening. It was impressive.

Thanks for the info on your test run, Fester. That's good to know.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey I was just trying to clear the tank at the end of the night. I thought it was almost empty, but it must have been half full still. I just turned it on and walked away. When I checked a few minutes later it was impressive.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great story Fester, I could just see someone coming out of their house to empty the trash, when they hear the loud smoke detectors and see fog rolling out of every nook and cranny of your garage!!! Must have been quite a site to see !!!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I was only allowed out side testing tonight 

We had only a little constant wind tonight, but it still shredded the fog in no time. My front yard is pretty open so I plan on putting up a wind break fence across one side of the graveyard in hopes that it will help hold the fog a little longer.


----------

